# Datu Shishir Inocallia coming to Florida



## arnisandyz (Feb 3, 2003)

Just got word from the man himself,  He is going to be setting up his school in Orlando Florida, with the help of Raffy Pambuan (and myself to some extent).  Welcome to Florida!  I know there are many Modern Arnis practitioners in the area as the Professor held several Winter camps here hosted by Bruce Chiu, (who has left the area).


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, maybe AldonAsher now has someone to train with over there 

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2003)

You Florida guys get all the luck!!!!


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *You Florida guys get all the luck!!!! *



You are right, we are very fortunate to have so many good teachers down here and many others that love to come down to visit.  

Andy


----------

